# My Audi TT Story - 2.0 Stroker 3076r Build



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Okay so I've really been itching for a TT and finally an opportunity presented itself to make it happen. I found a TT on here from North Carolina with a blown motor but some nice upgrades. I offered a very low price for the car (but fair for the amount of work that had to be done). So I decided to take a trip and go get it. 

The motor ended up being completely shot as the guy ran the car without oil for an extended period and burned up the main bearings and warped the main caps. I ended up sourcing another block, and that's when things got out of hand... 

In my search on craigslist I ran across a 06F block (2.0 FSI) for almost nothing. It had a popped timing belt. Well the crank in that is a direct swap so I decided to snatch it up. Now I'm thinking stroker motor. So I decided to fund Stevebilt and integrated engineering's cause and order a few more parts, and that leads me to where I am now. 

Luckily here in Jacksonville, machine shops are plentiful and resourceful. Found a 06a block at a machine shop, got it hot tanked, bored and honed. 

Big thanks to my buddy Karl for all the help with the motor, he took time out of his busy life to meet me at the shop (Boosted Dubs) several times to get the rings filed down and crank, pistons and rods in. He even finished without me and delivered to the house.

I'm not the best narrator but I am very excited to be part of the TT group and can't wait to get this on the road in the next week or so.

So here are some pictures:

14 hour round trip and here it is on the trailer:




















Here it is as it sits in the garage:










Here is the engine bay after degreaser and pressure washing:











Said motor:


























































































Comparison of stock mani and TB to New Integrated Mani and Hemi TB












Turbo:










Fresh AEB head:










Wheels:



















Gauges:










Complete Part List:

What came with the car:

Weitec Coilovers
BlueFlame 3" turbo back exhaust
GT3076R turbo .63 a/r
Tial 38mm External Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
630cc Siemens Injectors
Unitronic Software
Diesel Geek short shifter
Walbro Inline Fuel Pump
Devil's Own Water Methanol Injection
Kinetic Front mount Intercooler
Clutch Masters FX400 with single mass flywheel
AEM Truboost Boost controller and Guage
Wideband o2 conversion
VF Engineering Motor Mount
Poly inserts for Dogbone Mount
Wideband o2 conversion
Kinetic Exhaust Manifold
Kinetic Downpipe


What I've Bought:

Unitronic ECU upgrade
1.8t AWP Block
AEB Head
FSI 2.0 Crank
Hot Tank, Bore and Hone
AEB Head Pressure check, deck and clean
Main Bolt Set OEM
Rod Bearing Set OEM
New timing belt, , tensioner, roller
Water Pump
Integrated Engineering Rods
Wiseco 9:1 compression Pistons
Integrated Engineering Intake Manifold
Integrated Engineering Vacuum Kit
Hemi 80mm Throttle Body
Integrated Engineering Coilpack adaptors
Integrated resistor plugs (x 3)
Crank Bolt
Oil pump chain tensioner
Integrated Engineering Flywheel Friction Disk
Rear main seal
Front main seal
Main Bearing Set OEM
Exhaust Nuts
Oil Pump
Windage Tray
2.0 FSI Coilpacks
OEM Silicone Assembly
Valve Cover Gasket Set
Coolant Flange gasket
Thermostat
Thermostat gasket
VW Coolant
Powdercoated Engine Parts
ARP Flywheel bolts
Osir Ashtray gauge mount
18" OZ Superleggera Rims
Powdercoat rims + Mount and Balance Tires
AudiUp 17.5mm spacers
Bridgestone KDW Tires
Various custom silicone hoses
Optima Red Top
Bentley
Silicone Elbow
AEM Oil Pressure Gauge
AEM WideBand o2 Gauge
Fuel Rail Spacers
Intake Manifold Gasket
Exhaust Manifold Gasket
Turbo Gaskets
Stock Interior Air Vent
Adjustable Rear Control Arms


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good sh!t!!!! Making me jealous!! I can't wait to get stated on finishing my motor.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard! We've got a great bunch around here and welcome the new blood. :beer:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to the TT section :beer:

You're basically building my exact car - seriously, I even have the same wheels and exhaust.  Only differences are that I have a built AEB, HTA version of your turbo, and 10:1CR. I see you have all other FWD VWs, so you're going to absolutely love having AWD - it's just so much more fun to drive.

While you have everything apart, I strongly suggest putting in the best coolant/oil/vacuum lines that you can. I also have the top-mount Kinetcic/CTS setup, and in the poor-airflow TT, heat is a killer. It will save you a lot of effort/money to get a good routing laid out now. I rerouted almost every line away from the mani/turbo/DP, and have all the lines close to any heat sourced wrapped in DEI fire-sleeve.

I also recommend just putting aftermarket engine mounts in now. They're not too pricey for all three, and those mounts will not like what you're going to do to them with that engine/turbo :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> :thumbup:


X2 
Here's the question what did u pay for the car ?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

jbrehm said:


> Welcome to the TT section :beer:
> 
> You're basically building my exact car - seriously, I even have the same wheels and exhaust.  Only differences are that I have a built AEB, HTA version of your turbo, and 10:1CR. I see you have all other FWD VWs, so you're going to absolutely love having AWD - it's just so much more fun to drive.
> 
> ...


Yes the AWD was the purpose of wanting the TT. 

Most of the coolant lines have been rerouted already, and I bought a bunch silicone line for vacuum for that purpose. 

I already have inserts in the dogbone, and a vf engine mount, just a stock transmission mount for now... 

The car came heavily modified and the harness was messed with as well. In doing so it's been a little more of a challenge working backwards then forward again. 

For example, my coolant line off of the head has 2 cts on it. One green top and another closer towards the front of the motor that is a square blue 4 pin. my coolant line from the resivour has been replaced and rerun underneath the intake manifold accross to a junction plastic piece on the line with the cts sensors. 

The only line I'm concerned with now is the coolant feed to the turbo, that goes right over the top of the exhaust housing of the turbo, and obviously gets really hot as the firewall on this car has actaully been burned slightly.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

01ttgt28 said:


> X2
> Here's the question what did u pay for the car ?


Ha, I think that's irrelevant. Probably too much, depends on who you ask. Either way I don't want it to become a debate topic. :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome, love the color combo. That grey with the green is going to look sexy.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

20v GTI Guy said:


> The only line I'm concerned with now is the coolant feed to the turbo, that goes right over the top of the exhaust housing of the turbo, and obviously gets really hot as the firewall on this car has actaully been burned slightly.


Yup, that is the worst line to deal with - I had mine bake a few times (Although, I always caught it before it failed, since I tinker on my car so much)  I ended up getting the best hose that I could find, wrapping it in reflective tape, then DEI Fire-Sleeve, then routing it to the right, away from the turbine. It also helps to have a turbo blanket to further isolate that line from the turbine. That said, I just ordered a Precision 6262 turbo, and one of the reasons I went with that over an HTA3586 was that the former doesn't require coolant lines. Two less lines to piss around with when working on the car, and two less failure points in the system :thumbup:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Nice, yes I'll probably buy a blanket to try to help.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Updated my parts list a little more specifically. I decided to tally up the numbers... not good... haha.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

You never tally the numbers!!! It leads to:

1.) Sale of mod'ed car because it's the responsible thing to do
2.) Purchase of Honda/Toyota it's the responsible thing to do
3.) Complete loss of testicles due to 1.) and 2.)
4.) Unpleased girlfriend/wife due to 3.)


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Well, I don't know about that, haha. I haven't even driven the car yet!

Hopefully it's all worth it in the end...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the VW wheels you had, since you have the OZs are those for sale? If so, dibs umpkin: Welcome to the board, nice build and color :thumbup:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Yes, I actually do have them for sale locally. 

I am asking $400, tires are very new nexen n5000's. If you want to pay shipping they're yours.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> You never tally the numbers!!! It leads to:
> 
> 1.) Sale of mod'ed car because it's the responsible thing to do
> 2.) Purchase of Honda/Toyota it's the responsible thing to do
> ...



lol, so true. However, TT's are not as brutal on the pockets as those devilish money burning 
Corrado's 

Nice Tundra to the TT rescue :laugh:




l88m22vette said:


> I like the VW wheels you had, since you have the OZs are those for sale? If so, dibs umpkin:


If you dont pick them up. I will


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome build , well done . Keep up good work man :beer:
Looking forward to seeing this thing finished 


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Noah, we can work out a deal for one of those cog pulley kits for the corrado!


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Just waiting on the vacuum kit to show up so I can fire this off. Anyone looking for a optima redtop, I got a great deal through amazon for the 35r, 144 shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Noah, we can work out a deal for one of those cog pulley kits for the corrado!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good ! Keep me posted sir!


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Mike, I definitely owe you props for most of the parts on my list, came through like a champ, great prices and fast shipping!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Not a problem at all. I think I sent you stickers but I don't remember. How is the baby?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I did get stickers from you. I'll rock stevebilt for sure. 

She is doing great, thanks for asking!

Everything good with you now?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks and good to hear. Everything on Long Island sucks. I have been working 16 hour shifts since the hurricane hit so I am on my 15th straight day of work and working 16 hour days. I had plans to take the gti to the track one last time but this storm messed everything up.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Update: I have a small list left. It looks like a car now:










Shot of the engine bay:










My newest road block is the position of the throttle body in relation to the intercooler pipe. I have ordered 2 90 degree silicone hoses to make it fit for now...


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Also I have 3 questions for the tt guys.

1. What is the best way to connect the driveshaft to the transfer case?

2. What does this plug into? Its a pretty large 2 pin d plug coming off the wiring harness in right bwlow the throttle body. Can't find it to save my life.










3. The plug that goes around to the back down to the oil sensor on the pan has another plug coming off of it. What does that plug into?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Also I have 3 questions for the tt guys
> 
> 2. What does this plug into? Its a pretty large 2 pin d plug coming off the wiring harness in right bwlow the throttle body. Can't find it to save my life.


Did u delete secondary air ?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

It was deleted when I bought the car.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

So that makes sense if that's what it is for.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking good:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> So that makes sense if that's what it is for.


You should get a resistor from ie for it 

Their $14.99 link below :thumbup:


http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-sai-evap-delete-resistor-rectangle-plug


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

this plug is way bigger than those resistors. this is a really big "D" style plug.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

okay, I'm fairly certain it's the power source for the secondary air pump now that I'm looking at it and looked at a picture of a pump.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Little update... 

Got her fired off Sunday night, went for the first drive to break it in and all seemed okay except I had a pretty major oil leak. Lost about a quart on a 20 mile drive. 

Got under it last night to find that the oil filter housing was leaking where it mates to the block. I'll be pulling it off tomorrow night and checking with a straight edge. What I am hoping for is that the powdercoat created a lip that doesn't allow it to seal like it should. Worst case the housing is warped. 


Besides that, the car drives great, the responsiveness of the 2L is awesome. Car seems to love rpms. Maybe it's becuase I'm used to my vr6, but this rev's out pretty easy.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

A few pictures from a camera phone:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

2008cc FTW!


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Another update: 

Got about 150 miles on the car. Drives great, the vf mounts are aggrevating though. The car rattles while at idle. I don't like that at all. 

Also experiencing how hot the bay gets. I have the manifold and the dp ceramic coated, but the exhuast housing is bare. I just ordered a turbo blanket for it. The heat from those items melted my vacuum lines off of the wastegate and I got to experience 28psi for about a half of second. Not really the way I want to break it in but the motor didn't seem to mind.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

damn i miss this car. It really makes me happy that you got it and it got the love it deserved. I'm greatfull of that. you did everything i wanted to do to the car. you should easly be over 420awhp. if not more. I missed the car so much i picked up a b5 s4. needs lots of work. after seeing this i shouldve went bigger then ko4's lol. car was amazing with 1.8 so i cant even imagine 2.0.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

My buddies 2.0 gt30 hybrid with 034 standalone put down 456 on 93 and a conservative tune. You should be somewhere in that realm


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Nice, it's hard to gauge the power mine is making. I'm running 22-23lbs and it is very fast, very very fast. 

I'm still playing with my truboost controller to get the spool right. It's very slow to come on right now.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Also I have 3 questions for the tt guys.
> 
> 1. What is the best way to connect the driveshaft to the transfer case?
> 
> ...


Maf? Months later i know lol but was just perusing. I just did similar install and remember freakin out when I realized I was going mafless. 

Edit: realised you solved it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------

